# Unverschlüsseltes WLAN



## zotos (16 November 2007)

Ich habe das Problem das ich ein Notebook mit einer Uralt WLAN-Karte haben. Die Karte ist integriert und Funktioniert.
Leider scheitere ich an der Verschlüsselung. Also selbst WEP64bit bekomme ich nicht zum laufen.
Nun frage ich mich ob es für den Privatanwender reichen würde das ich im WLAN-Router die MAC-Adresse angebe und alle unbekannten sperre.

Also es geht hier nicht um Sicherheitsfanatismus. 

Aber ist dies überhaupt ein Schutz?


----------



## Ralle (16 November 2007)

Das hilft gegen Leute, die so mal ebend dein WLAN zum surfen nutzen wollen. Einen, der unbedingt in dein Netz will, hält das nicht lange auf, da man mit den entsprechenden Tools die Mac-Adresse sehen und fälschen kann. Gegen solche Leute hilft aber inzwischen nicht mal mehr WEP, das kann man ja auch fix knacken, sondern nur WPA2. (vorläufig )

PS: Machs doch so wie ich, installiere auf dem Laptop WinCC 6.0 und schon geht dein WLAN gar nicht mehr :twisted:. Das ist IMHO der beste Schutz .


----------



## marlob (16 November 2007)

Du könntest zusätzlich deine SSID noch unsichtbar schalten. Das hält einen Profi zwar auch nicht unbedingt auf, aber die bösen Nachbarkinder sehen wenigstens nicht das du WLAN hast und kommen dann gar nicht erst auf die Idee bei dir ins Netz einzubrechen


----------



## zotos (16 November 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Du könntest zusätzlich deine SSID noch unsichtbar schalten. Das hält einen Profi zwar auch nicht unbedingt auf, aber die bösen Nachbarkinder sehen wenigstens nicht das du WLAN hast und kommen dann gar nicht erst auf die Idee bei dir ins Netz einzubrechen



Danke!
SSID habe ich bereits Standard mäßig auf Unsichtbar.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (16 November 2007)

Ich würde eine neue Karte empfehlen  auch wenn es privat ist - auch die Daten auf Rechner, Laptop und Router (Zugangsdaten Internetprovider) sind privat.

Jeder hat etwas zu verbergen, auch wenn das viele noch nicht verstehen - und ich rede nicht von illegalen Sachen.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Perfektionist (16 November 2007)

Hi Zotos,

hast Du schon WPA2 probiert? Brauchst allerdings für XP den KB893357 dazu.

Wenns eiskalter Kaffee ist - tschuldige!

Meine Meinung zu SSID verbergen: ich hab als SSID meine Kanalnummer gewählt - damit mein Nachbar gleich weiß, welchen Kanal er nicht benutzen soll.


----------



## zotos (16 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Hi Zotos,
> 
> hast Du schon WPA2 probiert? Brauchst allerdings für XP den KB893357 dazu.
> 
> ...



Ich bekomme mit dem Teil nicht mal WEP64bit zum laufen ;o(


----------



## Perfektionist (16 November 2007)

na ja, ich hatte auch schon mal ne ganze Weile vor rund zwei Jahren an WLAN rumgemurkst - auch eben mit WEP. und mit dem KB kam dann der AHA-Effekt - schade, hätt ja auch bei Dir so sein können


----------



## Hermann (17 November 2007)

hast du zufällig ne fritz box ?
 da kannste ein haken setzen bei keine neuen wlan geräte zulassen, (wenn du natürlich schon dein laptop drin hast)
weis aber auch nicht wie sicher das is


----------



## edison (17 November 2007)

Im Rechner meiner besseren Hälfte hab ich das Wlan Modul austauschen können, hatte das gleiche Problem.
Jetzt is WPA kein Problem.
Hat mich bei Ebay 40,- Eur gekostet.
Was für ein Laptop hast Du denn?


----------



## Oberchefe (17 November 2007)

ob man was zu verbergen hat oder nicht, spätestens wenn einer über Dein offenes WLAN Kinderpornos lädt oder sonstiges Unwesen treibt könntest Du in Erklärungsnot kommen.


----------



## zotos (17 November 2007)

Darum frage ich doch ob der Schutz über die MAC-Adressen Filterung also ausreicht.


----------



## Oberchefe (17 November 2007)

solange es noch so viele gänzlich ungesicherte Netze gibt dürften die "Einbrecher" den Weg des geringsten Widerstands nehmen, es sei denn bei Dir sind besonders interessante Daten zu erwarten oder aber es wird als (Hacker-) Sport gesehen.


----------



## volker (18 November 2007)

die mac filterung reicht auf keinen fall.
wie ralle das oben schon erwähnt hat, ist es ein leichtes die mac-adresse zu fälschen.
mit entsprechenden wlan-karten kann man den verkehr des netzes mitlesen und hat ruckzuck deine mac-adreesse und auch die ssid


----------



## nade (18 November 2007)

Daher nutz ich WLAN schonmal gerade garnicht. Bisher war für jeden Platz im und ums Haus herum entweder eine Leitung schon vorhanden, oder schneller gelegt, oder halt eben ein Patchkabel hat auch nicht groß gehindert.
Und zum "Hackersport" wenn die sich reinhacken, gebietet der Hackerkodeck zumindest das kein Schanden mit angerichtet wird. Ok viele Kiddies finden Hackertools und benutzen sie sie so wie sies denken... oder halt Trojanerlike zum  Schaden anrichten, weils cool ist.
So gesehen ist man nur mit einem Rechner ohne jeglich e Anbindung sicher.
Von daher... MAC-Adresse ist schonmal der Block für die meisten "DAU´s"


----------



## thomass5 (19 November 2007)

Guten Morgen,
was für nen Accespoint/Router + Rechner hast Du denn? Ich hatte mal nen Router von Zyxl zu instalieen, da konnte man für jeden User noch nen Passwort vergeben der Mitsurfen wollte. In nen Lappi sollte man doch ne PC-Card schieben können. Vielleicht ist ja auch noch ne Aufrüstung drinn?
Nur Macfilter ist schwach aber eine kleine Hürde.Mach doch nebenbei noch nen Honigtopf auf, für die Neugierigen.
Thomas


----------

